# preliminary review of NCE DCC system



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

This weekend I had a chance to give to do a good long test of the NCE 10 wireless DCC system I recently installed. I had been using track power and both QSI/Airwire ad aristo 75 mhz. TE. I kept some locos n the aristo TE because it's easy for kids, but converted six locos to straight DCC

I'm very impressed It works extremely well. My layout is mixed brass and stainless track. I have clamps on most but not all joints. Just to get a rough idea of the size, I posted a quick and dirty once around on youtube 


Need to do some trimming! And of course some track work. But it shows that DCC works on less than perfect track. I have, by the way, power coming into the track at three points


The NCE throttle/cab is well designed and easier overall to deal with than the Airwire throttle. DCC commands are more responsive. I've had no range issues at all. It has run reliably and with no glitching or track continuity problems. I would have to say so far I highly recommend it. The only thing I sometimes have had trouble with is the "recall" feature. It's excellent for the most part but I wish it was a little easier to "clear." But it's great to cycle through multiple locos.


Only thing I have not done yet is consisting. I'll be trying that soon 


Thanks to Greg and RJ DeBerg for their help and advice


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Clearing the recall function is not really directly possible... other than doing a select loco 0, what do you do? 

I think it of a lazy susan with a different loco number at spots around the periphery. Hitting recall turns the lazy susan to the next spot. 

One thing is you can change the number of "spots" if you usually run 2-3 locos, set the recall buffer to that size. I keep mine around 4 usually, it can go to 9. 

That makes a big difference. 

Nice video Mike! I think you need a little trimming of the plants, some of them hit pretty hard!!! I ducked several times !!! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video. All you need is a weed wcker on the engine and you are in great shape. Great sound also.


----------

